# Metabolism might just be a valid excuse



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-24610296

*Slow metabolism 'obesity excuse' true*



> A team at the University of Cambridge has found the first proof that mutated DNA does indeed slow metabolism.
> 
> The researchers say fewer than one in 100 people are affected and are often severely obese by early childhood.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Remember I mentioned on the phone how I can gain 10lbs from drinking a glass of water...


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I wonder if his anwering machine says "hi, im naekid, please leave a message.." 

Anyway, yes people have different metabolisms, different concentrations of slow and fast twitch muscles ect. A clean diet and exercise does a great deal for the vast majoeity of people. However, the current "ideal' of a barbie shaped chick is both absurd and unhealthy. The current 'ideal' of a dude with a six pack and no body hair is also absurd n unhealthy. Were building a bunch of shaved wimps and vomiting angry chicks,.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I know metabolism is not my excuse.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

FatTire said:


> I wonder if his anwering machine says "hi, im naekid, please leave a message.."


Not sure. He called me. 

As far as metabolism goes it is controlled by the thyroid. If the thyroid is malfunctioning or dying that has a lot of effect on the body. Even a tiny bit one way or the other can really screw with the whole body function.

I advise having it checked at least once a year. I have to have mine checked every three months but then mine is malfunctioning.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

FatTire said:


> I wonder if his anwering machine says "hi, im naekid, please leave a message.."


Noppers ... my answering machine(s) is just the generic greeting that comes from the factory. My voice is not recorded due the fact that I had a stalker for just under a year.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Dunno about hte metabolism genes I know my weight went to crap when my body parts started failing reducing my activity level. I always liked to eat but way back when I loved to work hard/play hard run the hills and hollers etc. the liking to eat hasn't stopped but once the knees.back and then everything else went back there is no more running hills hollers or anywhere else. And I know how ya feel about the water. I swear I can eat ten pounds of food and water and gain 50.


----------

